# New Rod



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been fishing around Pensacola all my life and love fishing. I have been using the same Diawa rod and reel for about 4-5 years. I saw a few guys on the Pensacola pier using a light weight rod and using the same power that I was and I really liked the rod and reel. Let me know if you have a light weight rod with heavy weight powers if you have one for sale. Rip lips and tight lines ???


----------

